
Akka.NET – One Year Later - Aaronontheweb
http://petabridge.com/blog/akkadotnet-one-year-later/
======
saosebastiao
Can any F# users help me understand why you would use this over the stock
MailboxProcessor?

~~~
CmonDev
Distributed; knowledge reusable in Akka.JVM.

------
CmonDev
I wish someone would pay those guys.

~~~
Aaronontheweb
We (Petabridge) are going to be offering paid training and professional
services around Akka.NET. Revenue from that will be used to fund the continued
development of Akka.NET OSS, in particular the heavy stuff like Akka.Cluster
and ClusterSharding.

~~~
_random_
I guess Pluralsight might be interested in a series later on. Sounds similar
to what NServiceBus is doing, but unfortunately NServiceBus is a bit of an
endemic.

